# We need you



## Ask DAE (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello TUG members. It occurs to us that while we continue to enhance our services and offers, that we need to hear from timeshare owners who really know their stuff! 

You folks on TUG have always given us great feedback and insight and as such, we want to get MORE. 

I would love to hear from you concerning Facebook... We have a page on Facebook with only 350 followers! But we have over 100k members in North America alone! We are going to launch a series of promotions and email mentions to our owners in the months to come to get more folks following us and getting some real time offers and information from our facebook presence. We would love to get your feedback both here and on our Facebook page. What do you think might be a compelling  message for timeshare owners to come see us there?

Also, as you know, we rely on customer deposits to maintain a robust inventory pool of vacation weeks. The earlier we can convince our members to deposit the better off the entire member base is! It creates a better variety of offers and gives all members better choice in vacations over a greater period of time. What would get you to deposit your week 6 months or more before the check in date? We would love to hear from you!


----------



## Ask DAE (Jul 22, 2013)

Our Facebook page is www.facebook.com/daeusa - thanks!


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 22, 2013)

I use face book mainly to get real time info on which of my favorite musicians are playing where and who's going to see what.

I also keep an eye on different functions that the Cleve. Blues Society is doing but again that related to music and needs to be real time.

I "liked" the DAE face book page a while ago but I really don't go to the page very often because there is no time sensitive material that I need there.  What I really need from you is on your web site.

I also see that 2,942 people have "liked" your page.  I'm not seeing the 350 figure you mention but then again every time FB makes an "improvement" it's harder and harder for me to use and figure out.

As far as early deposits I often take advantage of the 2 exchanges that you offer for a deposit 6 mos. or more away.  In fact I changed a ressie earlier this year to a fall week to get the extra exchange.

I hope this helps with what you are asking.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 22, 2013)

I just realized that you have more than one site.  I "liked" the DAE page and did not know the DAE USA page existed.  More FB confusion for me.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 22, 2013)

Never used Facebook and have no intention to ever do so.:zzz:

Cheers


----------



## klpca (Jul 23, 2013)

I just found your Facebook page - and it wasn't as easy as it could be. I could only find it if I searched "DAE - USA", which I wouldn't have figured out if John hadn't mentioned it. So I'd find out from Facebook if you can have more than one way to search. (Search DAE, search Dial An Exchange)

Also, I went to your website and didn't see a link on the home page to "like" you on Facebook. (It could be there but I couldn't find it - but I haven't had my coffee yet). I did see that you had a link at the bottom of your emails and that is good, but perhaps make it more prominent in a future mailing?

Then there's always contests. My sister's small insurance business has a monthly drawing and they give away ipad mini's. I'd try something like that for a few months just to get some traction on Facebook - give away a free bonus week or something. I also like the suggestion mentioned earlier of 10% for liking you on Facebook.

People on TUG love it when someone from a company takes the time to post on the bbs and answer questions, so that's another avenue that will raise your profile and you'll probably gain some interest from that activity. I know that there are some special rules about businesses posting on TUG with respect to self promotion, so you'll want to double check on those rules. I'm not sure if it's ok to put something like "like us on Facebook" as your signature line, but if it is that might work.

Good luck to you. I really like working with your company and I hope that you continue to be a successful alternative to the big exchange companies.

Btw, I think that getting a 2 for 1 deal is the best way to encourage early deposits (and 3 for 1 is even better!).


----------



## rhonda (Jul 23, 2013)

x3 skier said:


> Never used Facebook and have no intention to ever do so.:zzz:


+1  (me, too!)

I'd suggest continued improvement of your own company website rather than throwing out random micro-blogs on FB.  I'll try to find my login to your site and have a quick cruise around.  I'm hoping I find the site easy to navigate from the iPad.  If the iPad will retain my login info -- all the better!  (Make it super easy for me to visit, explore and commit to an exchange or rental!)

Edited to add:
I've logged into your site at daelive.com.  I'd like to be able to sort or filter the search results by clicking on the column headings.

Edited a second time to add:
The iPad interface failed my test of retaining my login.  As my login is a number assigned to me (not easy to remember) -- it inhibits my desire to login.  Basically, unless the login is either super easy to remember (an email address, perhaps??) or retained by the browser -- just forget about my visiting your site.


----------



## presley (Jul 23, 2013)

Being that I don't use Facebook, the best info for me would come directly off of these forums.  If you run a deposit special, post about it.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Jul 23, 2013)

I am another that does not use facebook and probably never will, however I visit daelive.com regularly.
Bernie


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm not a huge Facebook fan but I do use it now to promote a local dog park project.  I'm not sure why I would want to get DAE info from facebook.  I'm familiar with the website and get occasional newsletters.  I deposited 3 weeks with the 2-for-1 deal earlier this year and all I really care about right now is getting my exchange requests filled.  I'm not anxious to deposit my 2014 weeks since I now have 6 weeks already on deposit.

So... while I think the promotions may have helped DAE.  Actually getting exchanges is what will keep me coming back. 

Deb


----------



## gomo2010 (Jul 23, 2013)

Prefer twitter.  If you can figure out what your trying to say in the 140 characters would be great.  Do follow you on Twitter.  Don't trust FB?


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 23, 2013)

I use FB, but mainly for staying in touch with friends.  I find liking businesses on FB to be pretty counterproductive, because the posts get buried in all the meaningless junk my friends post.  Who has time to wade down through a mountain of Grumpy Cat pictures and YouTube videos of skateboard crashes to find real, useful content from DAE?  

I'd think if you have that many members, then meaningful direct emails would be great, if you're having real sales or special offers. Select posts on your website could point out those special sales.  Maybe offer a FB-only extra-special deal?  But as you've seen here - a lot of timeshare-specific people don't use FB. I'd be reluctant to hang too much of my business on FB.

To be completely fair:  I get emails from DAE, but I've never used you for anything.  I'm looking to work more with the independent exchange companies, and get away from RCI when my membership there expires.  What do I need to know to get the most from your services? 

Dave


----------



## theo (Aug 5, 2013)

*Ditto...*



x3 skier said:


> Never used Facebook and have no intention to ever do so.:zzz:



Likewise. Ditto for tweeting, tooting, twittering (...or whatever the proper verb for that lame nonsense  is)


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 12, 2013)

Bernie8245 said:


> I am another that does not use facebook and probably never will, however I visit daelive.com regularly.
> Bernie



Same for me.  I do have afacebook page but as someone else mentioned, it keeps changeing the formatting so it's hard to keep up.

However I check your website regularly.

I like the 2 for one deposits at 6 months out. or Free or $ exchange, you've done that and I have deposuted for all of those.

However, you said about a year ago, that you could not longer take Wyndham resorts, but I still see them on your site.  Can you update us on that>

we really like your company and have had some great exchanges.


----------

